# Buying research



## mime (26 June 2007)

Does anyone buy it? If so who do you buy it from?


----------



## LetItRide (26 June 2007)

My parents have used Huntley's for several years now.


----------



## mime (26 June 2007)

LetItRide said:


> My parents have used Huntley's for several years now.




Are they happy with it?


----------



## mime (27 June 2007)

No body else has an opinion or experience?


----------



## kgee (27 June 2007)

I was with Fat prophets (mining)but didn't renew my subscription after they backed BMO right till its demise even though the writing was on the wall.They do pick a lot of winners though (and usually very early on) I now find you can see who they're backing thru searches on their site and etrade where they have a stock of the week each week and then its just a process of doing your own research on their picks
I'm not sure if they have a free introductory offer but if they did it would be worth having a look at


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (27 June 2007)

Alot of people pm me about this,

The * are ones I really really like

*Magazines*
Resource Stocks *
Smart Investor
BRW

*Analysis Subscriptions*
Fat Prophets
Stock Analysis (Strachan Corporate) *
RCR Research
Aegis Equities

*Broker Reports*
Patersons*
Hartleys*
Far East Capital*
Martin Place Securities*
Intersuisse*


A lot of online research resources

And ASF

Hope this helps


----------



## LetItRide (27 June 2007)

mime said:


> Are they happy with it?





Yes, they find his reports very informative and he tends to be very conservative on his recommendations. Although, there have been times when his recommendations to sell are actually a bit premature.
Comsec also use his research tools on their site.


----------



## barrett (28 June 2007)

YT, great set of resources, thanks for posting .. most of the broker reports are 'clients only', do you need an active trading account with each broker to access all of those?

Also that's FP mining not FP Australasia, right?

Thanks


----------

